# Ratings keeps going down on Lyft, but going up on Uber



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

I have a hunch that many Lyft paxes are former Uber paxes.

They lie about stuff to get a ride credit or refund. I'm tired of that crap and don't care anymore. 

I'll just keep taking calls and make whatever money I can till they deactivate me.

I wrote Lyft and told them this. The only thing I heard back from is that they want me to keep driving.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Some drivers have been experiencing a dramatic fall in ratings with lyft in the last two weeks.

I have seen my rating go from 4.95 to 4.82 in one week. Now it jumped back up from 4.82 to 4.88 in the last week, and from 4.84 to 4.88 in ONE DAY? (Only 3 trips)

Nov23th: 4.82
Nov26th: 4.84
Nov27th: 4.88

Go figure!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

I have a fraudulent complaint here from the weekly summary:

*How you stand out*
★★★★★ 14 ratings
"Helped me change addresses for round trip. Thanks!"
"Pleasant conversation"







Friendly
4 Kudos








Great Driving
8 Kudos








Clean Car
7 Kudos








Great Music
No Kudos

-
*How you can improve*
★★★★ and below 4 ratings
"The driver took a route that was not convenient for me at all. I needed to get Home in a bit of a hurry to handle some family matters and he took a route that took way longer than originally discussed before the departure. I demand a full refund!!!!"
"Kinda weird"







Safety
Good








Navigation
2 Flags








Friendliness
Good








Cleanliness
Good


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

4.77 lyft 4.92 uber here



Johnydoo said:


> Some drivers have been experiencing a dramatic fall in ratings with lyft in the last two weeks.
> 
> I have seen my rating go from 4.95 to 4.82 in one week. Now it jumped back up from 4.82 to 4.88 in the last week, and from 4.84 to 4.88 in ONE DAY? (Only 3 trips)
> 
> ...


Lyft is based off last 100 rides vs 500 rides on uber


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> "The driver took a route that was not convenient for me at all


Me thinks if pax want convenience they should buy their own damn car.

I shunned Lyft for a while because of bad pax but it's so slow I had to turn it back on.

I love the 'kinda weird' comment they left, that's a keeper.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

MHR said:


> Me thinks if pax want convenience they should buy their own damn car.
> 
> I shunned Lyft for a while because of bad pax but it's so slow I had to turn it back on.
> 
> I love the 'kinda weird' comment they left, that's a keeper.


Whole bunch of them are weird to me! Money talks, and I really don't care as long as they behave themselves in my car.

The apps take fraud to a whole new level. I used to have people like that arrested when I was a cabbie, but dayum, they take it up with CSRs!

I really don't know if they get refunds pulling this crap anymore.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I don't know about Lyft and its refunds but I'm sure Uber would have refunded in a heartbeat.


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

I went from 4.88 to 4.81 in three weeks. My Uber rating is at 4.91. If it goes to 4.8 I’m going to say fux Lyft and drive Uber exclusively....


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Since rating is not transparent, we'd think it's fraud against humanity and civilization.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

I just dropped off a cheapfreak with a 100 lb suitcase. I had to handle it. Less than $5.00 for me. As a result, I gave her 1-star without reason!

She parked her car at a friend's house close to the airport, so go figure!


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I have a fraudulent complaint here from the weekly summary:
> 
> *How you stand out*
> ★★★★★ 14 ratings
> ...


How'd you


FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I just dropped off a cheapfreak with a 100 lb suitcase. I had to handle it. Less than $5.00 for me. As a result, I gave her 1-star without reason!
> 
> Lol!


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I just dropped off a cheapfreak with a 100 lb suitcase. I had to handle it. Less than $5.00 for me. As a result, I gave her 1-star without reason!...


Haha! How do they pair you up with a cheapfreak? You do know the reason why she got 1 stared.



FormerTaxiDriver said:


> ...The only thing I heard back from is that they want me to keep driving.


Ask, what kind fool keep on driving?


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

I have noticed a decline on lyft requests lately. Two weeks ago it was going down like soda’s steam after pouring, now it has remained on 4.78. My Uber rating is 4.84.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

And so I checked my Lyft ratings this week. Was at a 4.95. Gave 10 rides and dropped to a 4.94.  I'm not concerned about my rating but to me it proves that in my territory Lyft pax are so picky.


----------



## Tjphilly2 (Feb 2, 2017)

Here - Uber rating up (4.85) and Lyft rating dropped from 4.87 to 4.74 in about two weeks.

Hate Lyft's rating system.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Lyft ratings went up this past week. Guess they grow quicker than Uber's rating when you take more calls.


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Lyft ratings are being definitely manipulated.

Had 4.78 until this morning. Gave no rides since Sunday (only one ride then, and I was tipped. Today I have had 3 trips. 2 of them tipped, the untipped one was a guy that entered had is music and headphones on, nothing out of the ordinary occurred during the ride. Dropped him in front of the door of his destination building. He was polite at the beginning at the end. Lots of Uber rides I have go this way and stay unrated or are given 5 stars, but my rating now shows at 4.7, meaning it dropped to at least 4.74. What the ****.

Uber stands at 4.86.

I am doing Lyft mostly as a secondary rideshare option but I am feeling this is a scam. There are so, so few drivers, I believe many are quitting for this, I am getting a lot of requests that are almost half an hour again.

Lyft has to stop being dishonest or it will go down soon. The user app is also giving a lot of problems even Friday I got $10 extra for a time they went down ane no requests could have been made.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

espizarro83 said:


> Lyft ratings are being definitely manipulated.
> 
> Had 4.78 until this morning. Gave no rides since Sunday (only one ride then, and I was tipped. Today I have had 3 trips. 2 of them tipped, the untipped one was a guy that entered had is music and headphones on, nothing out of the ordinary occurred during the ride. Dropped him in front of the door of his destination building. He was polite at the beginning at the end. Lots of Uber rides I have go this way and stay unrated or are given 5 stars, but my rating now shows at 4.7, meaning it dropped to at least 4.74. What the ****.
> 
> ...


I have found both companies to be dishonest. Lyft calls are growing more. Sometimes I have more Lyft calls than Uber calls and a day to day basis.

Lyft is more app friendly to paxes in my area, which will result in more calls. You just need to b e able to deal with it.

This morning somebody wasted my time for the last time on Lyft, and I kept my composure with attitude. I gave this person a low rating to not get paired anymore.


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I have a hunch that many Lyft paxes are former Uber paxes.
> 
> They lie about stuff to get a ride credit or refund. I'm tired of that crap and don't care anymore.
> 
> ...


It's because the Lyft app. sucks and you don't really want to drive for Lyft and it shows with the passengers.


----------



## wingdog (Nov 6, 2017)

Lyft app does suck. There was a big event a few weeks ago at the local zoo involving booze. The event was over booked and their was not enough booze. Lyft was running a promo that had a code for discounted/ free rides. It was a complete failure. Pax could not redeem code. Most couldn't find a location in the app to even enter the code. (out of date apps, or difficult to find?) those that could said the code didn't even work. from what I was told, just about every pax called uber instead. just about everyone was pissed. At the event for not having enough booze, at the venue for over selling tickets, and at lyft for failing to provide promised ride home. No one tipped that night, but I made up for it in volume. They all know basically all the local drivers drive for both services.

I think there is truth for the lyft pax are uber rejects. I get the most complaints on lyft by far. My uber ratigns go up and up, and I get more and more kudo's per ride but my tips stay the same, and no matter what I do to 'improve my service' the complains come in at a steady rate. They must be after free ride credits... and they all think we are making bank driving for uber/lyft. I'm being VERY selective of what lyft pings I respond to and may just start driving away from millennials and flagging them as 'unaccompanied minors', untill lyft starts takign this problem more seriously.

I recently got a feedback requested survey from them where They asked if i would recommend being a lyft driver to my friends or family. I wrote to them that no I would not for this very reason.

on lyft I KNOW that if I do not see a tip on a ride I will be receiving a complaint in my driver review the next week. Lyft has all the terrible uber reject pax (20-30% of my lyft rides) and all the best pax (the other 70-80% of my rides) who fell for the marketing and think Lyft treats the drivers better. I can generally tell within the first 30 seconds of the ride which way its going to go, and no it generally doesn't relly on my level of customer service.

My level of service just seem to effect how many dollar bills the pax who do tip pull out (or which tip button they hit in the app)

The shitty pax always complain about something. my customer service and driving skills only effect which category they pick, and what they write when they 1 star / 3 star me.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I have a fraudulent complaint here from the weekly summary:
> 
> *How you stand out*
> ★★★★★ 14 ratings
> ...


What no "he made me feel uncomfortable"?....I also got that from Uber before they dumped me.
I too am "weird"...welcome to the club.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I have a hunch that many Lyft paxes are former Uber paxes.
> 
> They lie about stuff to get a ride credit or refund. I'm tired of that crap and don't care anymore.
> 
> ...


Well, you see Lyft now lets us wait to rate the riders. the riders see their rating change from a ride they took the day before and they blame you and give you a one star.


----------



## tjoseph47 (Sep 22, 2017)

My Lyft rating is considerably lower than my Uber. I will say the diversity of my Lyft paxes is way different than my Uber paxes; shouldn't matter but it has to. I get Lyft paxes shout at me over the phone (just before I cancel their ride), and some are "hot" that a previous driver canceled after accepting the ride, but hey, that's not my fault? To look at the difference in ratings it's almost like I'm 2 different drivers. Heck, I almost kiss butt to Lyft paxes trying to be extra nice.


----------



## SalCoughdrop (Sep 7, 2017)

Lyft's rating system is designed to make your rating drop so you start doing stupid shit like handing out water, candy, tissues, tampons, etc. Sorry lyft. Still not doing that.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I have found both companies to be dishonest. Lyft calls are growing more. Sometimes I have more Lyft calls than Uber calls and a day to day basis.
> 
> Lyft is more app friendly to paxes in my area, which will result in more calls. You just need to b e able to deal with it.
> 
> This morning somebody wasted my time for the last time on Lyft, and I kept my composure with attitude. I gave this person a low rating to not get paired anymore.


NOT GETTING PAIRED AGAIN IS A STUPID SCAM . ALL YOU'VE DONE IS TRADED A LOW LIFE SCUMBAG PASSENGER FOR ANOTHER LOW LIFE SCUMBAG PASSENGER THAT ANOTHER DRIVER DID NOT WANT AND WASN'T PAIRED WITH AGAIN . THEY TRICK YOU THIS WAY .


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> NOT GETTING PAIRED AGAIN IS A STUPID SCAM . ALL YOU'VE DONE IS TRADED A LOW LIFE SCUMBAG PASSENGER FOR ANOTHER LOW LIFE SCUMBAG PASSENGER THAT ANOTHER DRIVER DID NOT WANT AND WASN'T PAIRED WITH AGAIN . THEY TRICK YOU THIS WAY .


Negative,

I started this thread two months ago, and had to read up on what started the discussion. Mainly due to how I was shocked by a comment left by a fake Christian college student, "demanding a refund for a trip that was completed in good time and route." Lying Christians disgust me; moreover, they make me sick to my stomach and cant stand being about such deceitful character. So, yes, I berate the stars based on individual character.

Since the OP, I have replace the car and changed the air freshener, and lowered my acceptance rating.

It has gotten better; but not perfect, nor ever will be.


----------



## over & done (Jun 25, 2017)

I sent in a suggestion to start rewarding 5 star rated riders to improve driver/rider relations . If you agree , send in the suggestion . JMO .
Over


----------

